# Sad sad.. but good things come from tragitys



## CjStaal (Mar 17, 2006)

My comp fried  remember the one I showed in one of these threads, ThermalTake Tsunami case. Well yeah I need a new mobo, cpu, and graphics card(finally have a excuse to get a new one   ) and now I am switching over to AMD. Yes, AMD! Finally.  
Will keep updated thread ^_^


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 17, 2006)

What CPU should I get? Which Opertron is the really good OC'ing one? OMG I sound like a noob


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 17, 2006)

how'd you fry them?


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 17, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> how'd you fry them?



yeah, that's a lot of components to take out at once.


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 17, 2006)

Well the mobo got fried... I don't want Intel anymore so I need a new CPU and my grphics card hhas shit falling offc, now for how I fried my board.
Ok, I put it in a dishwasher to cleanout the socket, it would have been fine if I didn't forget to take out the CMOS battery and discharge the capacitors


----------



## MDK22 (Mar 17, 2006)

lol

here are some base builds to work off of if you want.

My Base Builds

This was before they had opterons for 939. I have a feeling with your knowledge youd rather do DFI. Just a few setups for you to look at. Not to mention i could use your point of view on the builds  .


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 17, 2006)

Dude, find a wholesaler you can buy from. NewEgg is alot more expensive than a good wholesaler.


----------



## MDK22 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well i dont know of any good wholesale computer places around where i live. Also do wholesale places give the same kind of warranties and stuff as newegg?


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 17, 2006)

They use the manufacturer warrenty


----------



## MDK22 (Mar 17, 2006)

Return policies is more what i mean.


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 17, 2006)

like...?????
30-day return policies idk


----------



## OOTay (Mar 17, 2006)

lol bikr i know right when you imed that you were going to wash your mobo in the dishwasher something was going to go wrong... lol thats to bad im sry to hear about the huge loss...


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 17, 2006)

wash your motherboard in the dishwasher?    you NUT did you honestly expect that to work?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2006)

woah wait i havent been able to cach sarcasm so i really have to ask....did u really put your mobo in the dish washer?


----------



## OOTay (Mar 18, 2006)

ya he did...


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm sorry, but that's just beond stupidity...:shadedshu


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 18, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> What CPU should I get? Which Opertron is the really good OC'ing one? OMG I sound like a noob


http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=M&Product_Code=120344

Best deal on an opteron, anywhere 

And Newegg can beat any retail stores prices, even when the stores have sales. You would be best off getting everything else from newegg (They dont sell 939 opterons)


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 20, 2006)

with the exception of ATIsilencer5...zipzoomandfly sells that for $7 less.


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 22, 2006)

Actually I get really good good prices from a friend. Anyways the mobo would have been fine if I discharged all the capacitors and didn't forget to take out the CMOS battery... it still powers up but it doesnt boot so I'm going to soldier a new BIOS chip omn it and see if that does anything


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 23, 2006)

heh I just ripped the core off my pent4 by accident... oh well I guess I'm not going to have to solder that chip anymore  AMD HERE I COME!


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 23, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=M&Product_Code=120344
> 
> Best deal on an opteron, anywhere
> 
> And Newegg can beat any retail stores prices, even when the stores have sales. You would be best off getting everything else from newegg (They dont sell 939 opterons)


Oh yeah I have a private suplier ~_~


----------

